# Leaf tips dying/curling-Need help! ( pics+info )



## ShameGame (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, The tips of the new growth ( shoots ) on most of my little plants are dying.I think this just started last night as I didn't notice it yesterday.When I pulled them out of their dark room ( a bedroom closet ) I saw what was going on. The tips on the tops and side shoots are all affected. Some are brownish, some are more copper colored, some are grey/necrotic. For the most part it is only the first 1/8-1/4 inch of the tips that are affected. As you can see in the pics, many of these tips are starting to curl under themselves. I will provide every single piece of info. here to get an answer....Most of the pics are pretty good, but some of the color is washed out. I circled problem areas. After a bit of research I am going to have to say it looks like a P def. The only plant not affected is the one I have already been flowering for 9 days or so- it is larger and leafier than the rest.

*Strain:* Master Kush ( Nirvana )

*Light-* Sunlight, about 11 hours/day direct sun ( 15.5 hours/day total )

*Soil -* organic mix from OSH. 

*Water-* I only use distilled water purchased in 1 gal. jugs at the store. I
water them when the pots feel light and the soil is dry 2 knuckles down.
Right now they seem to need water about every 3-4 days.

*Ph-* I Ph my water to about 6.5 using a test/correction kit. I admit the Ph may
fluctuate a little bit from water to water.Usually stays between 6.2-6.6.

*Temp./Humidity:* Daytime is about 77-85F+ 55% humidity. Nighttime is
about 65-73F + 48-53% Humidity in the closet- I keep a small fan running
in the closet when I put them in there. There is very little FRESH air except for 
any passive air being sucked in by the fan. It pretty much just keeps whats in 
there moving.

*Nutes:* Since I started the grow, I have only fed them about 3 times. They 
grew slowly and stayed kinda small so I thought the soil still had some life
left in it.. I have fed them with ironite ( 7-6-6 ) at half strength 2 times in the last 
2 months and I just gave them all shultz's orchid food( 19-31-17 )at half strength a 
couple of days ago as I just started flowering them-of course the big one has been 
flowering for almost 10 days now.

*Pests:* I had(have) a minor pest problem- I used neem a couple of times
with poor results, and in the last week I sprayed them down with safer
brand vegetable insecticide. That seems to be working better.

*Overall Health:* I included a pic of the plants so you can see their overall
appearance. THey look good for the most part-some of the plants have a
little yellowing on lower leaves, I assume this is due to my light feeding.
Some of the tips on the plants are healthy but point down at a 90 deg. 
angle. There are some minor blemishes on the leaves from past pest probs.

Anyhow *please look at the attachments and give me some help!* My best 
guess at this point is P def. but that seems funny since i just fed them a high P 
food....lockout maybe?

Thanks


----------



## Draston (Jun 22, 2007)

the bent leaves like that are signs of nute burn. I'd hold back on that orchid food and see if they improve. The leaves will stay curled so look at the new growth to see if it stops.


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 23, 2007)

true , dont cut those leafs off though ever  ....from an experienced burner/cutter lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah they are slightly burned . The leaf tips are burnt from over fertilizing.

Anyways just back off on the nutrients.


----------



## ShameGame (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks- I am suprised tho since I have hardly fed them- maybe it's because they aren;t used to the nutes?


----------



## Draston (Jun 24, 2007)

19-31-17  that is pretty strong. Fox farm makes a product called Beastie Bloomz and its just a little harsher than that mix and it says to only use it every other watering and only use like 3/4ths a teaspoon per gallon of water .


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone ever use Superbloom 12-55-6?
I just burnt my Kush plant up with a lower dose than they claim for me to use.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the super synthetic bloom things are horrible for you. Do you want to smoke the stuff they put in that stuff? I could see using them if you flush them out for 2 weeks before you harvest but damn... Those 2 weeks you are flushing the water out with normal water you could be giving the plant organic alternatives that would help more in the overall scheme!

for flowering I use 2 table spoons of tigerbloom 2-8-4 and 1 table spoon of big bloom .01-.3-.7

My plants seem to love and it stopped all burning from the synthetic ferts I was using (miracle grow plant food + superthrive).


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

kindbudcocky said:
			
		

> Anyone ever use Superbloom 12-55-6?
> I just burnt my Kush plant up with a lower dose than they claim for me to use.



Where did you get it? I use Bloom Booster (15-30-15) with great results.


----------

